# Thank you Randy Couture



## Lisa (Feb 6, 2006)

An amazing representative of the sport says goodbye.  He will be truly missed and it will take a long time to fill his shoes, if ever they can be.



> Saturday night saw grown men with tears in their eyes.  Yet after Randy Couture announced his retirement and ended an era in mixed martial arts history after a TKO loss to UFC light heavyweight champ Chuck Liddell, it was the legendary two-division champion who made everyone else feel better in his locker room after his final bout.
> 
> That act alone encapsulated the man, who - with grace, class, and good humor - brought respect to a fledgling sport. And once MMA hit the mainstream, it was Couture who acted as the sports elder statesman, a person who could not only compete at the highest levels of the game, but one who tirelessly promoted the sport and always did it with a smile.



FULL STORY


----------



## OnlyAnEgg (Feb 6, 2006)

I'm no MMA guy; but, Randy was inspirational to me, nonetheless.  I wish him the best.


----------



## 7starmantis (Feb 6, 2006)

Yes, he is a real class act....sorry to see him go, but glad he's decided to go out now before his career started to sink.

7sm


----------



## Cujo (Feb 7, 2006)

Hate to see him go, he made the "over 40" guys, like myself, want to push our limits to the edge. Thanks Randy.

Pax
Cujo


----------



## ace (Feb 8, 2006)

I will truly miss Randy Couture. I don't think he will be gone forever
we will see him again doing something, may be commentating or as a Ref?


----------



## Lisa (Feb 8, 2006)

ace said:
			
		

> I will truly miss Randy Couture. I don't think he will be gone forever
> we will see him again doing something, may be commentating or as a Ref?



Maybe he can replace Joe Rogan and then the commentating can be right for once


----------



## Hand Sword (Feb 27, 2006)

He was a class act! He also gave me hope for the future. I hope I can be as chisled as he is after 40!


----------



## Rick Wade (Feb 27, 2006)

Aloha and Mahalo.  

V/R

Rick


----------



## evenflow1121 (Feb 27, 2006)

Lisa said:
			
		

> Maybe he can replace Joe Rogan and then the commentating can be right for once


 
I'd like that too.  Randy Couture was an inspiration to me as well, and a real class act, but you know what if that was your retirement match who better to fight against than another class act such as Chuck Liddell.


----------



## AceHBK (Feb 27, 2006)

I agree with all, the guy is a Class Act and I hate to see him go.
Great ambassador for the sport.


----------

